# It's okay to be jealous of my meat



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you guys are interested I will gladly explain everything I did and post some more photos.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

OMGOSH that looks amazing David, nice work. Almost looks like Beef Wellington


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice work chef ESM!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Looks fancy. What are the beans wrapped with? Ginger rice paper or something like that.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> OMGOSH that looks amazing David, nice work. Almost looks like Beef Wellington


What do you mean ALMOST?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> Looks fancy. What are the beans wrapped with? Ginger rice paper or something like that.


Not quite. I blanched them, ice bath, drained, then wrapped them in prosciutto. When the Wellington came out of the oven they went in just to warm back up. I then sliced them through the center of the prosciutto so I could turn and stand them.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice buddy, sorry I couldnt tell. We make small individual ones.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Basic run down. Friday I went to Costco and bought a whole beef tenderloin. When I was done I ended up with the center cut roast for the Wellington along with 6 awesome looking filets and some side meat I used for a small meal for my wife and I on Saturday and breakfast on Sunday.










Saturday evening I seared off the center roast on all 6 sides then brushed it with some Colman's English mustard. Then I made a duxelles with Portobello mushrooms a little shallot, garlic and thyme. I laid down a thin layer of prosciutto, spread the duxelles on it and wrapped the center cut loin in the middle of it. All in the fridge til Sunday.

I pulled it out Sunday at about 4:45 to start coming back to room temp while I made the puff pastry dough. Then I wrapped it all up. Back into the fridge to set up for about 10 minutes. Egg wash, scored the top, hit with some coarse sea salt and into the oven at 425. After 15-20 minutes I turned it down to 400. Pulled it when the center hit 130 degrees. Was eating at 6:30.

While all that was happening I also simmered some parsnips for about 15 minutes while also simmering some garlic and shallots in heavy cream. Put the parsnips in a blender with some butter and some of the strained cream and turned it into a mash/puree.

Also made a thin sauce by once again sauteing some shallots and garlic, added some red wine, reduced a bit then added veal broth. Reduced a little more, added some butter and then put a spoonful or two on each piece of Wellington.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I sure am glad this thread is about cooking! The title brought back memories of what I use to say in gym class four decades ago.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Four decades ago? Hell I just wander into the local high school locker rooms every other week to say it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I have got to try that! That looks amazing bro


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I LOVE beef Wellington,when making the duxelles I add some rehydrated dried Porcini mushrooms along with the water adds a nice depth. Fantastic looking meal.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sligub said:


> I LOVE beef Wellington,when making the duxelles I add some rehydrated dried Porcini mushrooms along with the water adds a nice depth. Fantastic looking meal.


When cooking off the moisture I waited until there were basically zero signs of water left, then hit it with some white wine and cooked it off until there was no moisture again. I felt like that added something nice to it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd love to tell you you're a _f'n donkey_, a la Gordon Ramsey, but the Wellington looks nicely cooked and very tasty.

Carry on!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks friggin amazing dude! Off to Costco I go now!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I'd love to tell you you're a _f'n donkey_, a la Gordon Ramsey, but the Wellington looks nicely cooked and very tasty.
> 
> Carry on!


The piece I have there was also one from close to the end where it looks medium. The couple slices in the middle were a much nicer medium rare. Of course all of them were tender enough you really didn't have to use a knife.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

dmeguy said:


> That looks friggin amazing dude! Off to Costco I go now!


I fully intend to buy a full loin from them again (although probably not until Christmas or some other such occasion). I could have bought a 3lb center cut roast from the best butcher in town, or a full 6lb loin from Costco. I am more than willing to spend 10 minutes trimming it myself to get a couple more pounds for the same price.

I already got 3 meals (dinner for me and my wife, breakfast for myself) out of the scrap pieces and then enough Wellington for 5 and I have all 6 of the filets left. When you break it down by plate it will end up being 14 meals, well under $10 each, for some awesome beef.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice nice meal. Thanks for sharing.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm glad my wife doesn't read Puff.
She might leave me if she ever saw your meat! :biglaugh:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> We make small individual ones.


This was my first try at a Wellington of any size. Was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Oustanding dinner. Looks delicious!! :hungry:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Definitely want to try it, we watch all the Ramsay shows and are tempted to give it a whirl. How bad can it be? An ass dryer pulled it off beautifully!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It definitely was not hard to pull off. It just required the right preparation and time to do it.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

My next business trip to Spokane im calling you


----------



## Robert G (Apr 11, 2011)

Man, I'm getting hungry


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Had one of the filets tonight with a simple bordelaise sauce. Delicious.










And then there was cake...


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd put that hot meat in my mouth...um, I mean...:drum:

Seriously, though, that all looks incredibly delicious. I thought I had splurged on something awesome with the dozen Wellfleet and PEI oysters I cracked open yesterday, but it's safe to say you took the (red velvet) cake (I'm killing myself here) on this one. Seriously good job on these meals. Thanks for the pics. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm hungry and off to get fat.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks real good David, nice work brother.


----------

